# 250W HPS on 110V?



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Sep 30, 2006)

Im looking at setting up a small hydro setup in a small closet. I want 1, maybe 2 plants, just for personal.  My house is older and only has 110V.  From everything ive read, my best bet is to use a HPS/MH setup.  Im looking into a 250w hps that is capable of running a MH bulb through.  The closet is 2' x 4' x 8'.  Air circulation wont be a problem as there is actually ductwork that runs through this closet.  Several questions:
1.Can I run a 250w HPS on 110?
2.Will I need inline fans for odor/cooling? After all we are talking about 1-2 plants.
3.If I'll probably need cooling/odor fans could those run off the same circuit with the rest of my setup?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 30, 2006)

yes, you can run up to 1000w on a 15 amp fuse as long as its wired for 120v.  any good hydro shop should be able to do this.  want to go 400w then check out the new switchables HPS and MH on 1 ballast.  they have them at this site:  www.bustan.ca       blue/veg   red/flower


2 plants - unless its skunk, 1 fan for air movement and your off.  1 desinated 15 amp breaker/fuse will handle 400w and fan easy - see above.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 1, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> yes, you can run up to 1000w on a 15 amp fuse as long as its wired for 120v. any good hydro shop should be able to do this. want to go 400w then check out the new switchables HPS and MH on 1 ballast. they have them at this site: www.bustan.ca blue/veg red/flower
> 
> 
> 2 plants - unless its skunk, 1 fan for air movement and your off. 1 desinated 15 amp breaker/fuse will handle 400w and fan easy - see above.


 
Its also very easy to make a switchable from an HPS ballast as well. several how to's online.


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 1, 2006)

Im not sure I follow what you're saying needs to be switched?  Do you have a link?
The help is greatly appreciated


----------



## astra007 (Oct 1, 2006)

there are now switchable 400w ballasts on the market that you can purchase that you can switch bulbs in.  HPS or MH.  fairly expensive but last fer years


fer the other - pm mutt


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 1, 2006)

Ive heard that you can use a MH bulb on a ballast made for HPS as long as they are the same wattage, any truth to this?


----------



## astra007 (Oct 1, 2006)

yup and then ya get to pick the shards out of yer face.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 1, 2006)

ShuttyMcShutShut said:
			
		

> Ive heard that you can use a MH bulb on a ballast made for HPS as long as they are the same wattage, any truth to this?


 
Please don't do this.....
You like fire? HPS in an HPS system...MH in an MH ballast. Unless its a switchable ballast.


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 1, 2006)

Shards and fire huh? sounds reasonable ....haha...appreciate the info guys....saved me a lot of misfortune.
Peace


----------



## rob17870 (Oct 2, 2006)

there will be ninjas too.


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 20, 2006)

rob17870 said:
			
		

> there will be ninjas too.


 

 lmfao


----------



## KADE (Oct 20, 2006)

ShuttyMcShutShut said:
			
		

> Ive heard that you can use a MH bulb on a ballast made for HPS as long as they are the same wattage, any truth to this?


 
Yes, but not the other way around.... however it is not designed to do it... your lumens/efficency is WAY lower... and life of the bulb is severly shortened. Metal Halide bulbs have a built in ignitor.


----------



## KADE (Oct 20, 2006)

My 1000w bulb/ballast runs 7 amps. So a normal 15 would be fine. If you have a stove or dryer or washer... 80% of the time they run on 220 (240v)... unless it is gas...


----------

